# driftland event



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking forward to having a catch up with amd and the likes tomorrow, shame to see that bmd won't be attending but am sure the day will hold something for every interest as long as the weather holds up.
Laddies looking forward to it so cnt cut loose on this one..Lol.

For all interested sorry short notice but 12am tomorrow, lochgelly, more on Facebook.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

We have a good day and the drift taxis were interesteing to watch. 
How did you get on my man?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Little touch n go around 11.45 when the heavens opened but was a good day out for few hours, didn't manage over to the stalls and basically after an hour or 2 I got fed up with the drifting all be the laddie lapped it up most of the day so I spent best part strolling round the circuit looking at the attempted show n shines...lol... all be the green rs was there so there was only ever going to be one winner time to give others a chance am thinking.

Overall great day but little more excitement needed on track to seal the day


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

k9vnd said:


> Little touch n go around 11.45 when the heavens opened but was a good day out for few hours, didn't manage over to the stalls and basically after an hour or 2 I got fed up with the drifting all be the laddie lapped it up most of the day so I spent best part strolling round the circuit looking at the attempted show n shines...lol... all be the green rs was there so there was only ever going to be one winner time to give others a chance am thinking.
> 
> Overall great day but little more excitement needed on track to seal the day


I was going to enter the show and shine for this but was working, yeah the green rs is nice,
what you mean by give others a chance, drifting or show and shine.
looked like I really missed a good day, heading to crail this weekend for show and shine, you going ?


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Think the green RS, the owner has terminal cancer and raises a lot of money for cancer charity. Very nice car though


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

22k a think he raised last year, car is immaculate


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Raised 8k at driftland.
Guy was spot on, very informative and delighted informing every product used come from the ********** range and has been for so long.
Since sep 14 to date ive seen him take 4 show n shine's, rightly so it's deserved.


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Shame I didn't get round the show and shine. First driftlsnd of 2015 for us so there was plenty catching up to do.

There is more 'action' at other shows. Couldnt have supercars, drittaxis and joe public paid cars on at the same time.

Track can be really entertaining at other events.

But for a free entry show i think it gave the feel required to get people interested.


----------

